# Nombre maximal d'ordinateur atteint, et après?



## fabe38 (9 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour
Mon vieil iPodTouch périmé V1 de 3 ans et demi fonctionne toujours très bien.
Je l'ai accouplé à 3 Mac et 2 XP.
Le soucis, c'est que je vais avoir un nouveau mac dans les jours qui viennent.... et j'ai atteint le nombre maximal débile de 5 "chances".
Que va t'il se passer pour le prochain ordi????
Devrais je tout effacer et tout réinstaller?
Y'a t'il une astuce pour que les synchros soient ok sur le prochain ordi?
Ou Apple me condamne t'il à le jeter??


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2010)

Il n'y a pas de limite pour "accoupler" un iPOD.

La seule limite qui existe c'est vis à vis des musiques et videos achetées sur l'iTunes Store qui ne peuvent être transférées et lues que sur 5 ordinateurs simultanément (pour les musiques cette limite ne concerne que les titres achetés à l'époque où ils étaient protégés par des verrous numériques).

Au fait, tes 3 macs et 2 XP tu les utilisent toujours?
Sinon, et si cette limite de 5 ordinateurs autorisés à lire tes musiques et videos protégées te pose problème, tu peux en dé-autoriser certains pour repasser en-dessous de la limite et pouvoir ré-autoriser ton nouveau Mac....


----------



## fabe38 (9 Octobre 2010)

Salut
Merci pour ta réponse rassurante et rapide.
Oui, je me souviens avoir été obligé de remettre en route un vieux mac pour le "dé-autoriser"....
Donc, je vais faire le grand ménage là dedans et "dé-autoriser" ce qui peut l'être.

fabien38


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2010)

Quand la limite de 5 est atteinte, tu peux aussi aller sur ton Compte dans iTunes Store et là tu pourras tout désautoriser en bloc.

Ensuite tu réautorises les ordi qui te reste en lisant sur chacun un titre ou une video protégée par DRM ou en choisissant dans le menu Store "Autoriser cet ordinateur"


----------



## fabe38 (9 Octobre 2010)

De toute manière, même s'ils ont réussi à me racketter mon numéro de CB, je n'ai jamais rien acheté sur iTunes.
Donc, ça devrait passer....


----------



## r e m y (9 Octobre 2010)

fabe38 a dit:


> De toute manière, même s'ils ont réussi à me racketter mon numéro de CB, je n'ai jamais rien acheté sur iTunes.
> Donc, ça devrait passer....



Alors cette limite de 5 ordinateurs autorisés ne te concerne pas


----------

